# Use of Staroptions question



## tomandrobin (Feb 8, 2006)

I am considering another purchase at another Starwood property to increase my amount od Staroptions for SVN trading. My question is for you veterns of Starwood. How often do you use ths staroptions? Is it worth having more options for internal trading? Should I just buy a timeshare in another resort and trade with II, RCI, etc? 

We really like the Starwood properties and when we vacation we usually stay in"better" resorts and hotels.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2006)

I think that the short answer is that you have to look at the Starwood resorts and decide if they are resorts that you would like to visit every year and if the higher upfront cost and MF are worth it to you.  Since you are on the East Coast, it is fairly easy for you to fly to St. John, Harborside, or the southern Starwood resorts.  That would be attractive to me.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2006)

We have visited some of thier resorts and liked what we have seen so far. And yes, living on the east coast does stop us from buying Hawaii. Too far of a plane trip to go often, but it is in our future plans.

My question was really meant to see how useful or not it was to have the staroptions to justify buying another starwood timeshare. Do you the options really work well within the starwood network or am I better off just buying a different brand timeshare, like a marriott timeshare.


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 9, 2006)

tomandrobin said:
			
		

> We have visited some of thier resorts and liked what we have seen so far. And yes, living on the east coast does stop us from buying Hawaii. Too far of a plane trip to go often, but it is in our future plans.
> 
> My question was really meant to see how useful or not it was to have the staroptions to justify buying another starwood timeshare. Do you the options really work well within the starwood network or am I better off just buying a different brand timeshare, like a marriott timeshare.



It can be challenging to get into the "Big Three" resorts with Staroptions - (Maui, St. John, & Harborside) during popular seasons when the kids are out of school (summer and holidays), but it can be done.  Off-season exchanges are doable if you are flexible, and the other Starwood resorts are relatively easy exchanges.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 9, 2006)

Well I'm glad to hear that "off" season, when the kids are in school is the best time to use the options. We bought the timeshare at the Kierlands cause of the amount of options for the price, and flexiblity of the Starwood plan. My wife and I do alot of our trips when the kids are in school. We do our summer thing with the kids, but 2 or 3 times a year we get away kid free. We have been to St. John at the end of Huricane Season (off season) and loved it. The only problem was not all the resturants on the island were open. Not a problem, just less choices. 

Oh, and we really do love the Kierland Resort too! We do plan on going there!


----------



## stevens397 (Feb 9, 2006)

Tom and Robin,

FWIW, I purchased Kierland 2 BR Platinum and have not made it there yet.  Year one we traded for 3 BR St. John, President's Week - too four calls.  This year we got 2 BR Harborside for Jan 8th.  

I know my luck will end soon, but that's okay - I still get to go back to Kierland.  We bought it because we loved it and we'll have it for a long, long time.  So my pattern is to try to get lucky and, if so, to take advantage of it.  The concept of "buy where you like to go" certainly works.  And even if the trades are hard, try and keep trying until you have to make a decision about purchasing airline tickets.


----------



## Negma (Feb 9, 2006)

The options have worked out well for us for the reasons that stevens397 has stated, plus, being in California, we have taken a few weekends at WMH and Kierland, booking at 90 days. We can drive to both places so that helps. We have yet to stay a week at WMH.


----------



## iluvwdw (Feb 9, 2006)

The options have worked out GREAT for me and my family!  We own in Florida and we have had multiple villas each year at Harborside for 4 years in a row (going 5/14-5/22).  We have been REALLY lucky so far, getting exactly what we want!  I'm sure my luck will end soon...


----------

